

Kochs Plan to Spend $900M on 2016 Campaign - pldpld
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/27/us/politics/kochs-plan-to-spend-900-million-on-2016-campaign.html

======
brandonmenc
If the 2008 United States Presidential election taught us anything, it's that
you need to grossly outspend your opponent to win.

~~~
nospecinterests
True, which is why, according to the New York Times, Barack Obama, the
Democratic Party, and Priorities USA Action Super PAC raised $80 million more
than Mitt Romney, the Republican Party, and Restore Our Future Super PAC(1).
Though they also claim that Romney and his peeps spent about $7 million more.

[edit] (1) [http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/campaign-
finance](http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/campaign-finance)

